# a new beggining



## ashleyedge87 (Nov 15, 2012)

hay so i am a little new to all of this and i dont know the best way to go around applying to live and work in the NZ.

I am looking for as much advice as possiable so if anyone could help that would be fantastic.

I am a 25 year old male looking to get in to the fitness industry in the NZ. my goal is to be over in the NZ by about this time next year or at lest on my way to getting it sorted so i can be over there asap. 

so if anyone has any information please help. 

thanks
ashleyedge87


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi there
Your starting point must be Immigration New Zealand.
Look at the 'find a visa' page.
As you're under 30, I'd suggest starting with a working holiday to see if you like it - Working holiday


----------



## ashleyedge87 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok thanks for the help with that


----------



## rolypoly (Nov 22, 2012)

why are you moving away from USA?


----------

